# Massive fire Day



## Roy (Feb 6, 2009)

We have temps of 45c and upwards today backed with gale force winds. The number of fires that have broken out or built up again from the fires last week is beyond counting. There are atleast 20 towns and even one Major country town under direct threat.
So far nothng near me. The potential for a major disaster is building rapidly.
With a little luck I'll be able to come on line later with a all clear but at this point in time know one can tell.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

It must be scary. It sound a lot like what happens in California just about every year.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Yikes! I am dreading going back to Adelaide...


----------



## Hien (Feb 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> We have temps of 45c and upwards today backed with gale force winds. The number of fires that have broken out or built up again from the fires last week is beyond counting. There are atleast 20 towns and even one Major country town under direct threat.
> So far nothng near me. The potential for a major disaster is building rapidly.
> With a little luck I'll be able to come on line later with a all clear but at this point in time know one can tell.



Did you toss that cigarette butt out of the car just kidding, sorry


----------



## Hien (Feb 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> It must be scary. It sound a lot like what happens in California just about every year.



I heard that a few of the California fires were started by peoples.


----------



## emydura (Feb 7, 2009)

Strike it is hot. There has been no letup since last weekend. Even we are getting temps now at 40oC and above (last 2 days and tomorrow). As I said last weekend, I have never seen such a protracted heat wave. But the end is in sight. Tomorrow night a cool change is coming through which will provide cool weather for most of next week. Am I looking forward to that, as will my orchids.

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2009)

Now have 29 major fires burning across state. Large number of homes lost. Reported confirmed people lost at 14 with possibly 40. Uncountable number of towns under direct threat. Power supply plants surrounded by fire and power lines being damaged or lost completely. The cool change came in with 100km hr winds and increased the fire sizes rapidly. Every major hiway in the state is cut by fires, some in multiple places.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2009)

New report, approx' 50 homes lost in one fire burning on the edge of the states 3rd or 4th largest city.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck, portable generators to water supplies are crucial.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is an official brief run down of 3 fires currently going.

The grass and scrub fire is now burning less than 4 kilometres south of Broadford. It is burning in a North Eastly direction and is estimated to be 30 000 hectares in size. *( 75000 acres ) ( 120 sq Miles ) * The communities in the area of Broadford are under direct threat of being impacted upon by this fire. This includes: Broadford, Broadford East in the area of O'Gradys Road, South of Broadford, Broadford - Wondong/Sunday Creek Road, Reedy Creek and Tyaak.
The grass fire that started 9 kilometres west of Redesdale south of Lake Eppalock is estimated to be over *10,000 hectares *in size. The fire has spread approximately 10km in a south easterly direction to Annex Lane south of Sidonia. The eastern boundary is just west of is approximately 2km west of Baynton. Residents of Glenhope will see the fire burning to both the south and west of their township.
The grass and scrub fire is now burning less than 4 kilometres south of Broadford. It is burning in a North Eastly direction and is estimated to be* 30 000 hectares *in size. The communities in the area of Broadford are under direct threat of being impacted upon by this fire. This includes: Broadford, Broadford East in the area of O'Gradys Road, South of Broadford, Broadford - Wondong/Sunday Creek Road, Reedy Creek and Tyaak


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 7, 2009)

I have seen the wild fires in the Australia on the news. Are you far from it?

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> I have seen the wild fires in the Australia on the news. Are you far from it?
> 
> Ramon



Ramon, yesterday the nearest major fire was 40 kms from me. The only thing that stopped it continuing straight toward me, which it was, was a wind change. It pushed the fire in the opposite direction.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2009)

Not a nice subject to continue but the latest reports are;
25 people confirmed dead with any areas still not accessable to check, many burn injury victums in hospital.
One town completely destroyed, others suffering major losses of buildings.
Farm animal losses extensive but not calculated yet. Now into the 100's of homes lost. We also have 4 NEW fires started overnite due to lightning strikes. Two of the bigger fires have joined up to make one enormus fire with other fires threatening to join.
It has been raining here for some hours now but the quantity is light, one warm day or strong windy day will dry it out again to the earlier dryness.


----------



## emydura (Feb 7, 2009)

It is NSW's turn today. Horrendous weather conditions with strong winds and 40oC + temps and fires all over the place. After today the weather conditions look mild for at least the next week so I'd say we are nearly past the worst of it. 

It is again very hot here today. By 8 am it was well above 30oC.

David


----------



## Hien (Feb 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Not a nice subject to continue but the latest reports are;
> 25 people confirmed dead with any areas still not accessable to check, many burn injury victums in hospital.
> One town completely destroyed, others suffering major losses of buildings.
> Farm animal losses extensive but not calculated yet. Now into the 100's of homes lost. We also have 4 NEW fires started overnite due to lightning strikes. Two of the bigger fires have joined up to make one enormus fire with other fires threatening to join.
> It has been raining here for some hours now but the quantity is light, one warm day or strong windy day will dry it out again to the earlier dryness.



Sorry that I made a light hearted joke at the beginning, what you said about current loss would make the joke insensitive.
That said, I always get very angry whenever I see peoples throwing cigarettes out from their cars' window, or not stepping on it to make sure it is no longer burning.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope this ends soon!!!! What should be done must be done and then life will continue...!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2009)

More bad news, 84 confirmed dead ( expected to go above 100 ) 750 homes lost with possibly 5 whole towns wiped out, they only exist as a dot on a map now. 20 people in Intensive Care in Hospital with burns and some not expected to live through the night. Dozens of others being treated for burns of a lesser degree. The search and inspection of the fire areas far from complete. 6 major fires approaching many other towns.
The above is current at time of this post.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 8, 2009)

stay safe folks.


----------



## Heather (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! 

Roy, and all others. Stay safe. Thinking of you all! 
(thinking of moving to a place where this is an ongoing issue, I must say gives me pause...)


----------



## John M (Feb 8, 2009)

This is horrendous! It's so overwhelming to think that this is happening and it can't just be stopped. Nature is powerful. It's humbling and sometimes devastating. I hope the heat wave finally clears away soon and you get lower temps....that, and a diminishing of the wind. 'Hoping for the best possible outcome for you. Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2009)

This was on the news tonight, and in the paper this morning. I hope no more lives are lost and the rains come soon to help put out this devastation. It must be horrible to be in that.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

Those temperatures alone are damaging let alone the fires!! That's about 120F, which is really a hot day in the SW deserts here in the US. Those high winds are really making this a deadly event.

You are doing a good job of tracking the fire line Roy.

Stay diligent.


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Latest report as of now....108 dead.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 8, 2009)

I even read that they found charred bodies in cars...people have gotten stuck while trying to escape the fires...so sad


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ron, thats right. They left too late. One site had 5 cars all crashed together, I don't know how many were lost there. The rule is if you can see smoke, leave then, if you can see flames its too late. The real problem was that the fire was driven by 100 kmph winds, they couldn't out run it.
The Police have reported that many of these fire were deliberately lit.
From the Prime Minister down its being called ...Mass Murder.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 8, 2009)

The devastation of the fires have been reported on our news too; so very terrible. Keep safe Roy.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 8, 2009)

it seems that some of the fires have joined to become super fires. Please be careful!


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Correction to previous report. as of this minute....116 dead. This total will rise.

Yes Ron, some of the fires linked up to form one massive fire in certain areas.
The area burnt now would be the same size or bigger than the US State of Rhode Island.


----------



## Hien (Feb 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ron, thats right. They left too late. One site had 5 cars all crashed together, I don't know how many were lost there. The rule is if you can see smoke, leave then, if you can see flames its too late. The real problem was that the fire was driven by 100 kmph winds, they couldn't out run it.
> The Police have reported that many of these fire were deliberately lit.
> From the Prime Minister down its being called ...Mass Murder.



Please, be safe.


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2009)

At the moment there are no problems here. As probably reported where forum members are, the count is...131 dead.
Watching the news today of the fire destruction in the Kinglake area, took me back to when I was a child and into my late teens when my family & I used to take day trips for picnics in that very area. In most of the gullies there were treeferns 10 feet tall and water ferns 8 feet across. The bloke that run the general store was a great person, probably long gone now due to age. My wife knows a lady who lives in the area but hasn't heard from for some time but knows she is / was still there. We will try to find out her fate.
Having now learnt of the other nearby towns/villages lost I realised that a number of former workmates from the job I left to move here live or lived in those other places, I will have to check on them.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2009)

What can you say; these things are so devastating.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Roy, I followed information of the dramatic event on the french tv-news these past days!! Hope you are ok , and all our other australian members!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm ok thanks Jean, THE GOOD NEWS, a person has been arrested and charge with a number of offences in relation to one fire.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'm ok thanks Jean, THE GOOD NEWS, a person has been arrested and charge with a number of offences in relation to one fire.


Have the fires been brought under control or out? I read that a father & son were also caught & charged. It is good news but how can their punishment ever fit the crime of the lives, property, towns, animals, etc. that were lost?  :sob:


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to hear your ok, Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2009)

The major fires are still going and flare-ups do occur but they are mostly within containment lines. Its not predicted for the next few days but if they get a wind change back to the north, it could hit the fan again. We have firefighter from other states, New Zealand and some coming from the USA on their way so hopefully the extra manpower will do the job.
An article in a newspaper by a pilot of the huge Erickson sky cane chopper said he had fort fires in the USA and around the world and hadn't seen fires as bad as these. I think the house loss is up to 1800+, the death toll hasn't risen for a day or two but is expected to.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'm ok thanks Jean, THE GOOD NEWS, a person has been arrested and charge with a number of offences in relation to one fire.


I heard that on the news today. I hope they truly have the right person -- and I agree, what punishment would be commensurate with that crime?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2009)

Dot, the person arrested is said to be Mentally ill, (a few kangeroos loose in the top paddock). If this is true they won't put him on trial as a normal person, he will be most likely committed to an institution for treatment and not get his full justice. Its also reported they found a large quantity of child pornography when they arrested him. This is a definite sign an arsonists profile and one sick dude.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2009)

That's sad, Roy. It's sad that society can't recognize these problems early on, and prevent such behavior in the first place. I don't have any answers. Maybe someday...


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2009)

Dot, as in every country, the sick, the aged, handicapped, or mentally ill slip through the gaps. I know its tough but somehow we have to make governments realise that charity has to start at home and put a lot of the money that is spread around the world supposedly helping, is going straight into the pockets of corrupt officials and not to the people who need it, into services desperate for funds at home. I know that many of the countries Australia supports spends most of the money on the defence forces and in one country they took over, shoot, jail or make disappear anyone even if they even think about disputing anything.


----------



## Hien (Feb 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Dot, as in every country, the sick, the aged, handicapped, or mentally ill slip through the gaps. I know its tough but somehow we have to make governments realise that charity has to start at home and put a lot of the money that is spread around the world supposedly helping, is going straight into the pockets of corrupt officials and not to the people who need it, into services desperate for funds at home. I know that many of the countries Australia supports spends most of the money on the defence forces and in one country they took over, shoot, jail or make disappear anyone even if they even think about disputing anything.



I agree with you Dot.
I always thought that it is a shame that some countries which are less advanced than us could have free education at college level yet we are throwing money into pockets of corrupted dictators around the world, instead of giving each kid in America a chance to go to college without bankrupt their parents.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> That's sad, Roy. It's sad that society can't recognize these problems early on, and prevent such behavior in the first place. I don't have any answers. Maybe someday...



Given the winds and extreme heat, into wouldn't take much of a deliberate act (or even a stupid accident) to set these fires off. It's bad enough with crazy folk loose as described, but there's just not enough room to lock up every suspicous character or careless smoker when the whole place is a tinder box.


----------



## emydura (Feb 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Given the winds and extreme heat, into wouldn't take much of a deliberate act (or even a stupid accident) to set these fires off. It's bad enough with crazy folk loose as described, but there's just not enough room to lock up every suspicous character or careless smoker when the whole place is a tinder box.



You are right Rick. And most fires still start by natural causes - lightning strikes etc (75% I read somewhere). You will never stop them. Just a matter of trying to minimise there impact. With our climate becoming more and more extreme this may be difficult.

David


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

It happened here too in Northern Nevada. A couple of crazy guys started a wild fire near Carson City a couple of summers ago.

Ramon


----------

